# Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe



## Wallerschreck (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Boardies,

ich hatte kürzlich ein Gespräch mit einem Händler der meinte einen "originalen" Fuji SIC Ring erkenne man an einer sehr kleinen Gravur in der SIC Einlage und wenn diese nicht da ist dann wäre der Ring sehr wahrscheinlich ein Plagiat.
Ich habe dann mal zuhause an einer meiner VHF geschaut die definitiv Fuji SIC Ringe haben sollte. Zwar konnte ich auf dem Ringsteg der größeren Ringe auch immer Fuji xx (xx = eine Zahl evtl Durchmesser?) finden aber in der SIC Einlage war beim besten willen nichts von einer Gravur zu sehen.

Meine Frage:
Stimmt das mit der Gravur und wenn nicht woran kann man dann die "originalen" Ringe erkennen?


----------



## weserwaller (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Steht Fuji drauf 






Bei den Ringen der kleineren Größe steht es nicht drauf jedoch kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass bei hochwertigen bzw. Handmades keiner an den oberen kleinen Ringen sparen wird bzw. plagiate verbaut.


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Jupp den Schriftzug auf dem Ringsteg hab ich bei mir auch gesehen (nur auf den größeren auf den kleineren Ringen nicht) mir gehts hauptsächlich darum ob das mit dieser mysteriösen SIC - Gravur in der Einlage stimmt.


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Ringeinlage graviert ist. Da hat sich dein Händler bestimmt verwirrend ausgedrückt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Der hat sich schon recht deutlich ausgedrückt und meinte explizit die Einlage mit Betonung darauf das es von den Fuji's inzwischen viele Plagiate gäbe weil ja doch recht teuer und das man die nur an dieser Gravur bzw. Prägung erkennen könne. Aber zeigen konnte er mir das auch nicht weil er keinen entsprechenden Ring da hatte.


----------



## weserwaller (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

So grade auf dem Dachboden für Dich gewesen. 

Auf den kleineren Ringen steht es auf den Ringfüßen (F10 , F12...) "F" steht für Fuji "10" für die Größe.

Da der Fuß aber unter den Wicklungen ist, kannst Du es nicht sehen und selbst wenn Du ihn abbauen würdest nicht, da die Ringfüße im Idealfall angeschliffen werden.

Auf den Einlagen ist nichts zu erkennen, hätt ja sein können das was eingelasert wäre aber ist nicht.


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Ok danke für deine Hilfe  Dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## M_Marc (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Fuji hat wohl diese Art "SIC" Ringeinlage erfunden sich das
aber nicht patentieren lassen.
Ich würde da eher von anderen Herstellern als von Plagiaten
sprechen.
Der Rest zu den Fuji Ringen ist schon gesagt.

#h


----------



## Tisie (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Hi,

es geht wohl eher darum, daß Ringe als Fuji-Ringe verkauft werden, die keine original Fuji-Ringe sind. Für die Macher der Fernost-Plagiate wird es aber kein Problem sein, auch die Fuji-Prägung auf dem Rahmen nachzumachen, genausowenig wie Rahmenform und -farbe möglichst genau zu kopieren.

Wenn man bei deutschen Händlern Ringe kauft, sollte man auf der sicheren Seite sein, damit hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme (mit in den USA gekauften Fuji-Ringen allerdings schon, vielleicht ist das 'ne andere Produktion für den amerikanischen Markt).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Ne Gravur auf der SIC-Einlage sagt dein Händler? |supergri


|supergri|supergri|supergri

Mal drüber nachdenken... also ne Gravur auf der SIC-Einlage... wär das nicht n bißchen... suboptimal. |kopfkrat|supergri Sollte das nicht eine möglichst glatte Oberfläche sein? 

Was manche Händler so von sich geben, interessant.


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber wirklich nochmal Glück gehabt, dass dich dein Rutenbauer nicht übers Ohr gezogen hat ... |rolleyes



Quark von dem würde ich das nu wirklich am wenigsten erwarten|uhoh: DER ist top in Ordnung. 
Das mit der "Einlagen Prägung" hat mich nur etwas irritiert und ich wollte das mal checken weil der händler sich da absolut sicher schien.


----------



## zanderzone (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Steht Fuji drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht es bei meiner Spro "The godfather" auch aus!! Also keine Angst.. ich glaube der Händler hat sich ein bissel vertan..


----------



## Carras (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

Hi,

hab auch schon SIC Ringe beim Rutenbauer gekauft, echte Fuji SVSG. Da ist der Fuji Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen erkenntlich. So wie im Bild.
Hab aber auch schon Fuji SIC Ringe (Auch SVSG Form) auf Ruten von der Stange gesehen. Auch hier war die Fuji Prägung auf dem Rahmen. Jedoch, waren die SIC Einlagen deutlich schlanker und dünner als bei den Ringen vom Rutenbauer.

Das Thema wurde im Rutenbauforum auch schon mal diskutiert. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist, daß bei Ruten von der Stange, andere Fuji SIC verbaut werden, als die die man beim Rutenbauer direkt bekommen kann. Sowas ist durchaus nicht unüblich.
Fuji produziert dann etwas andere SIC Ringe (abgespeckte Ringeinlage) speziell für die Hersteller, welche nur komplette Ruten verkaufen. Somit können nämlich die Rutenhersteller (Marken wie Exori, Daiwa, Shimano Sportex usw.) etwas Geld sparen, trotz daß es echte Fuji SIC sind.
Für die Rutenbauer gibt es dann wieder andere SIC Ringe mit anderen (dicken) Einlagen.

Aber ein Gravur auf der Ringeinlage selbst, habe ich noch nie gesehen. Denke auch, daß dieses nicht ganz so gut wäre. Was bringt die so obersuperglatte SIC Oberfläche, wenn man da etwas rein graviert? Das könnte der Schnur nachher durchaus Schaden zufügen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*

So eine Gravur bzw. Prägung muss ja nicht zwangsläufig auf der Lauffläche der Einlage sein sondern könnte ja irgendwo stehen wo die Schnur nicht dran kommt. Also ganz so absurd fand ich den Gedanken jetzt nicht mal. 
Aber ich denke inzwischen ist es recht klar das es diese Kennzeichnung nicht gibt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Am meisten Sinn mancht so eine Gravur dann auf der Außenseite zwischen Einlage und Rahmen



Ja ja verarsch mich nur  aber wenn du in einen gut sortierten Laden kommst und einer knallt dir sowas mit unerschütterlicher Überzeugung vor den Latz dann fragst du bestimmt auch erstmal nach


----------



## Carras (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie erkennt man "original" Fuji SIC Ringe*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ..., dann hege ich erstmal Zweifel an der Wahrheit


 
Das hat der Themenersteller ja letzten Endes auch getan, sonst hätter bestimmt nicht hier nachgefragt.


----------

